# nissan xtrail



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

i was driving past the ontario mills mall in socal, and saw this wierd looking nissan. no real importance or anything, but figured i'd post up pics, just cuz i took 'em. check it out. i think its from another country or something, cuz the plates looked different, and it had some state/country i couldnt even pronounce on it


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

Looks like a plate from Mexico I saw a black one a few weeks ago at a Wal-Mart Parking lot at first I thought it was a CR-V because of the size and it was an SUV but I was like wait a minute that was a nissan emblem on the front and the grill isn't very honda like. So I checked it out wondering how to pull the motor out and get the engine and drivetrain out without anyone noticing no such luck though.


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

is that makes two..... i wonder why they're popping up here?


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

Rama said:


> *So I checked it out wondering how to pull the motor out and get the engine and drivetrain out without anyone noticing no such luck though. *


seriously, VET BABY!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

and you know this! that's all I was thinking about when I saw it jack the motor and the awd drivetrain spend mad cash getting it to work in a B14


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

what engine is in there?!


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

it used to be the SR20VET ... but now , sadly , the car uses the QR25DET .

QR or not . its still a turbo !


----------



## V i V i D 200sx (Sep 17, 2002)

interesting........


----------



## faithandfame (Jan 25, 2003)

The X-Trail is from the Middle East

http://nissan-me.com/


----------



## OmegaManEX (Oct 4, 2002)

its a nissan international car  which means everywhere except the good 'ol USA .. heh

here's some links ::
mexico = http://www.nissanx-trail.com.mx/especifica.html 
japan = http://www.nissan.co.jp/X-TRAIL/T30/0306/GRADE/main1.html 

ps . the japan one still uses the VET :thumbup:


----------



## darkelf (Jul 24, 2003)

what I have been trying to figure out is the dimensions of the engines in the GT type or Spec R type X-Trails, as they still use the sr20vet engines. (in Japan) I want one of those in my N15 Pulsar! (if it'll fit.... even if I have to "bend" the firewall.. hehe)


----------



## sentra94xe (May 6, 2002)

Yep that's an X-trail alright. Saw one in Tucson a couple yrs back. I must have seen the previous model b/c this one does look more like a CRV... whereas the one I caught a peek at looked more like a Toyota Highlander. Anywhays, as others have stated, I don't believe the VET made its way into Mexico, so it must be a QR motor.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Yep,Thats the Nissan X-Trail..its also available in the Phil.Islands...my dads gonna buy a silver one coz my mom just bought herself a CR-V.Now,All i have to do is convince him to swap engines with my exalta


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

haha... good luck!!! that would be about as hard as the NX2000 conversion!

the X-Trails on the International Market (OUTside japan) sadly only have the QR25DE (no DET).... but they are still frigging' awesome... deformable quarterpanels that *look just like metal pieces*.... skyline suspension... great road-holding and acceleration....

now if they only came in manual... am trying to convince my mom to get one... so i don't have to share my Exalta anymore...    ... we'll just share HER car.


----------



## NNA (Aug 22, 2003)

The X-Trail isn't seen much here in the U.S. It's produced in Europe, and is very similar to our Xterra, we make here in Smyrna. From what I have heard, it's the most sold SUV in England, and other parts of Europe and the Middle East.

Click here to learn more about the Nissan X-Trail in England


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

I could see that marketed here...but the Xterra looks better IMO.


----------



## Dan-zig (Apr 19, 2003)

dude, wtf
That suv is sweet
Why Why Why hide everything from Americans?!?!


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

NNA said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks similar to a CR-V to me.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

How to make the X-Trail different from the 4x4 soft-roader pack? Easy, just check out the way the speedo, rev counter and other gauges sit proud in the middle of the dash. Like it or not, there's a reason for it, of course, and Nissan's thinking was that centralised instruments would enable everyone in the car to see what speed they were running at etc and so be able to "join in" the driving experience; this idea is tipped to turn up on the next Primera, too. In front of the driver (where the instruments would normally be), there's a lift-up cover for a small storage bin, complete with a 12v power socket. On the other side of the dash is the front passenger airbag. 


I dunno if il like it or hate it


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just seems more dangerous for the driver to have to avert his/her eyes just to check on speed/rpms.


----------

